# Manton Smith men's bike



## rideahiggins (Aug 15, 2017)

It has a Manton Smith Pacer head badge on it. Looks all original except for the grips, rear reflector and maybe the head badge. The welds at the seat tube look mig (maybe stick) welded as well as the rear drop out welds. What can anyone tell me about this bike? Is the head badge correct?


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 15, 2017)

I believe it is, but hoping @cds2323 chimes in.


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 15, 2017)

Bike looks all original to me with the exception of the grips.  I can't see the rear reflector so I don't know if it is or not.  I have seen M&S bikes of that era with small button reflectors made of plastic. M&S used many Wald parts, the pedals, chainring, stem, chainguard are Wald.  The handlebars and kickstand are usually Wald also.

The bike is late forties or early fifties.  The headbadge was used then too.  The picture is blurry so I can't tell if it's held on with screws or rivets. If rivets then it's probably original. Either way it's period correct. 

As for the welds, they are a hallmark of M&S construction. The exposed welds were a feature of M&S bikes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2017)

Some good info here posted by a M&S relative
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/manton-and-smith-bicycle.63609/#post-461465


billm60133 said:


> Manton and Smith was an ornamental iron company that started building bike frames for other companies in the early 20's. A mong their early accomplishments was the assembly and installation of Buckingham Fountain in Chicago and the facades of  most of the buildings along Michigan Ave. They also had a little structural steel business called Chicago bridge and Iron which they sold off after the stock market crash. The interest in bicycles came from one of the owners ( there were three partners) JS Manton's interest in six day bicycle races which he was proficient at. He built his own bikes. The other partners were HP Manton and Mr Smith. Smith suffered a stroke long before the company started building bikes, but was kept on out of loyalty. It was his heirs who demanded the liquation of the company in 1953 because the company was unable tobuy them out after Smith's death. JS Manton died in the early 50's and HP went on to become a famous architect. He died in 1972. M&S bikes were all gas welded by hand. HP Manton was my grandfather, the welding shop foreman was my father HC Manton.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2017)

cds2323 said:


> As for the welds, they are a hallmark of M&S construction. The exposed welds were a feature of M&S bikes.





billm60133 said:


> M&S bikes were all gas welded by hand. HP Manton was my grandfather, the welding shop foreman was my father HC Manton.


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 15, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Some good info here posted by a M&S relative
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/manton-and-smith-bicycle.63609/#post-461465




I remember that.  I wish that he would revisit the site and share more.

I've read that in the thirties, J.S. Manton himself would walk through the factory checking on the welders. Apparently he was a real stickler for perfection. That's why some Mantons have extra letters before or after the serial number. Supposedly, some workers took to adding their initials by the number in case he complained about the welds. That way they could say it wasn't theirs.


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 15, 2017)

It has a red raspberry type plastic reflector on the rear fender. Looks newer to me. I wonder if the chain tread tires will ride.


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 15, 2017)

rideahiggins said:


> It has a red raspberry type plastic reflector on the rear fender. Looks newer to me. I wonder if the chain tread tires will ride.




Here's a rear fender reflector from a Manton bike I removed awhile ago. It's marked Wald on the back.  I replaced it with one in better shape.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 16, 2017)

Nice looking M&S.  Here is a ladies Manton with the same paint scheme.  They would make a nice pair.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/d/26-vintage-winton-gold-eagle/6222806264.html


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 16, 2017)

Here is a photo of the reflector and a better one of the head badge. The head badge has rivets. It looks like the fender tips have been touched up also.


----------

